# Holes in my leaves of plants



## Joey85 (Nov 27, 2018)

Hey all.. 
I have had a few plants for a few months and have decided to buy a few more..
I've had the new ones for two weeks and I'm seeing chewing marks on them which didn't 
Happen with my other plants.. I'm assuming it's my fish.. stupid question but I have to ask, is there any way of stopping 
This? And also which fish do you think would be responsible? 
I have 
Discus, tapajos, clown loach, rams, butterfly's and a ghost knife.. 
thanks in advance.


----------



## sweety (Jan 10, 2010)

At a guess I would say it's possibly your Discus having a nibble at your plants as my Angels do the same thing yet my Bristle nose pleco just cleans the leafs. I have no idea on how to stop it I just put up with it as it's mainly my amazon sword plants that get chewed but they seem to grow at a good rate so I just cut off the damaged leafs after a while


----------

